# Can We Get Names With REPS? - or +



## FilthyFletch (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey rollitup can we get the rep system updated to show who is the actual person giving the neg or positive rep. I have now run into someone following hitting me with neg reps because my opinion or asked for advice wasnt what they wanted to hear which isnt right to neg rep someone for answering submissions for help or advise if you dont like it..


----------



## bigbudeddie (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree. Though this would cause hostillity, its not like it isnt already. Peace


----------



## Biggietalls (Apr 9, 2007)

forget about the upgrade for reps I think it needs a downgrade all these reps are doing is makin ppl bitch b/c their getting bad reps from ppl that are abbusing it.........hell i dont even use the damn thing it's pointless if ppl are abbuseing it


----------



## Beaner (May 1, 2007)

i hate signing every rep i get, and when somone gives to me i would like to return it but usually have no idea who gave it too me, even if they leave there name if they didn't post in your thread it can be hard to find them and return the favor.


----------



## k-town (May 1, 2007)

yeah, I always sign my name on a rep, not so I can get a rep back just to let that person understand a little better why they got that rep

how do you give a -rep ( not that I want to give one ) but every time I give someone a +rep I don't see how to give a -rep if it ever calls for one 
( just in case )

peace
k-town


----------



## videoman40 (May 2, 2007)

You can not give a -rep anymore, also the system now logs who left you a +rep, so you can see easily who left it for you.
Peace


----------

